# Clomid-short AF



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Guys

I'm currently on my 2nd round of clomid and normally my cycles are from 30 to 35 days and last for 5 days. After clomid last month AF started on day 29, was very light and was only for 4 days. Is this a common occurence? Has it happened to anyone else? Just curious.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI there

Yes, clomid can lengthen or shorten your cycles....each month you're on clomid it may vary...each month the side effects can vary.  There are no hard and fast rules with clomid.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

hi foxy

yeah as minxy says clomid can do things with your cycle, it always shortened mine to day 24-26, hjope this helps 

  good luck


----------



## Foxybaby (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks guys! It means I'm normal lol! I just need to watch my ovulation days then. I'm not being tracked or tested. And have PCOS so OPK's aren't reliable for me.


----------



## elaine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

hi i am on day 21 on my second cycle of clomid, last month af came 6 days early and think same thing is gonna happen this month this has never happened before so am just thinking its the clomid haven't really had many side effects just dull ache and cramps around day 14 although my husband might disagree!


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Just wanted to add - I am wondering if Clomid can Lengthen cycles!!  I'm on day 33 now and my cycle is usually 30-31. ( I dare not test yet.. incase of BFN) xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

babynumber2 said:


> Just wanted to add - I am wondering if Clomid can Lengthen cycles!! I'm on day 33 now and my cycle is usually 30-31. ( I dare not test yet.. incase of BFN) xx


Hi there

Yes, as per my previous reply above, clomid can lengthen and shorten your cycles and can vary month to month.

It will also depend on what day you ovulated. On average the luteal phase (from ovulation to AF) is 14 days but it's a bit of a myth that it is _always_ 14 days. A luteal phase can be anywhere between 10 - 17/18 days long and still be classed as normal.

Even on natural cycles I've had luteal phase of 16/17 days (ovulation always on cd14/15). When I was on clomid (to boost) I still ovulated cd14/15 and my cycles were 30/31 days.

Do you have an idea of roughly when you ovulated ? If you're cd33 then I'd test if it's over 14dpo.

Fingers crossed for you  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you Natasha.  But today I had AF...    Fed up.
It gets you down when you think you've got another two weeks (ish) to try again.
My cycles are normally 30/31.  But this time was 33.  I have problems actually knowing when I ovulate. because Ive never seen a positive on the ov pee sticks.  I always guess at around 14/15.  And my 21 day prog blood test came back at 83 so I think I did actually ovulate.  I'm not having monitoring scans because I cant afford it at the clinic.. I've already paid for one cycle and had it cancelled so I'm trying to do it without going back there.  
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry AF showed up   

I can completely empathise with how fed up you must be feeling    After ttc 7yrs for our first, 6mths clomid (to boost), 7 IVFs, 5 early mc's and countless months where we've ttc naturally, it does start to take it's toll on you but you just have to pick yourself up, dust yourself down and try and stay positive that it will happen      ....although for us we are starting to draw a pencilled line under it as we just don't want it to rule our lives forever.  We do have 6 frozen embryos so will use those at some point (I'm 41 so don't wanna leave too long) and we do ttc naturally, we just don't obsess about it anymore.

I appreciate it's hard but maybe just leave off the OPKs etc...it can all become way too obsessive and turn spontaneous lovemaking into regimented babymaking, taking all the fun away from it...and it's s'posed to be fun !    You know you ovulate so maybe just try and have as much jiggy as feasibly possible from around cycle day 10 onwards, for at least 2 weeks, that way you should cover your fertile period whether you ovulate just before cd14 or after....it doesn't matter, you don't have to know exactly what day you ovulate.  Having plenty of sex over a period of time is the best way to go !

Anyway, lots of luck to you....enjoy a glass of vino tonight, indulge yourself and then once AF has disappeared, grab your DH for a few weeks of fun   

Good luck    
Natasha


----------

